# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  El humor en la magia infantil

## Pulgas

Uno de los recursos más utilizados en la magia infantil es el humor. Por eso abro este hilo, para que hablemos un poco de él en relación al público, a la estructura de nuestro espectáculo y a la manera de llevarlo a escena.
De momento se me ocurren estos puntos de los que podemos hablar. Hay más, pero y espero que vayan saliendo.
En cualquier caso, y para romper el hielo, aquí dejo un posible esquema y empiezo a comentar algunas ideas sobre el primero de los puntos.

*Posibles puntos a desarrollar.*
_¿Por qué introducir el humor en la magia infantil?
¿Qué necesito para hacer reír al niño?
El gag recurrente.
La estructura del Club de la Comedia.
El humor y las diferentes edades.

Humor y participación activa del públio.
Me río con el público, nunca del público.
El humor "peligroso"_

*¿Por qué introducir el humor en la magia infantil?*
Una de las piezas cave para que funcione todo espectáculo es que el público se lo pase bien. Esta afirmación, verdad de Perogrullo, tiene mucho más sentido cuando se trata de enfrentarnos a una gala de magia infantil, pues el niño, cuando se aburre, manifiesta su descontento con absoluta espontaneidad: hablando, moviéndose, incordiando a cuantos están a su lado, y, por supuesto, al actuante.
El “pasárselo bien” no es necesariamente sinónimo de comedia, pero en ella tenemos una de las herramientas más importantes al enfrentarnos al público “peque”. Por eso me animo a abrir este hilo donde, si os parece, intentaremos desgranar algunas de las claves del humor dentro de la magia infantil.
El primer punto, en mi criterio, sería el tener claro que nuestro espectáculo está basado en la magia, es decir, todo está supeditado a ella: el desarrollo de los juegos, los gajs, la charla, los comentarios improvisados…
Visto así, ¿por qué introducir el humor en la magia infantil?
Primero, porque reír es saludable (para todas las edades, claro).
Segundo, porque la risa permite a nuestros espectadores relajarse, al mismo tiempo que descargan tensión, con lo cual se mostrarán más receptivos en los instantes en los que nos interese más reclamar su atención de una manera más constante.
Tercero, porque el niño, dentro de sus características, necesita más acción, más dinamismo, y los instantes cómicos se los proporcionan.

----------


## rafa cama

> El primer punto, en mi criterio, sería el tener claro que nuestro espectáculo está basado en la magia, es decir, todo está supeditado a ella: el desarrollo de los juegos, los gajs, la charla, los comentarios improvisados…


Aquí, y es una opinión MUY PERSONAL, tenemos el primer punto de discrepancia. En mi modesta opinión y enfoque, el hecho de que nuestro espectáculo esté basado en la magia no significa que todo esté supeditado a ella. Significa, ni más ni menos, que la MAGIA es el elemento principal, y ocupa un lugar destacado, por supuesto. Pero en algunos números puede ser simplemente una excusa argumental, o un elemento más, y no el principal de algún número concreto.

Por supuesto, no espero (ni quizás sea recomendable) que estéis de acuerdo conmigo. Sólo señalar que ese primer punto es, cuanto menos, discutible.

De todas maneras, interesante tema. Espero las siguientes entregas.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Magnano

te refieres a cosas por el estilo el pallaso mago?

----------


## Moñiño

Yo he comprobado que muchas veces divierte y entretiene mas el desarrollo del juego magico, los pasos, que la propia resolucion del mismo.

----------


## Pulgas

Por supuesto, estoy totalemnte deacuerdo. En mi caso ocupa mucho más el desarrollo que el juego, pero ese mismodesarrllo (por el hecho de serlo) nos lleva al juego y, por consiguiente, a la magia.

----------


## rafa cama

> Por supuesto, estoy totalemnte deacuerdo. En mi caso ocupa mucho más el desarrollo que el juego, pero ese mismodesarrllo (por el hecho de serlo) nos lleva al juego y, por consiguiente, a la magia.


No me refiero a eso. Quizás un ejemplo sea mejor que mil palabras:

Me refiero a que en mi opinión, si bien la magia debe tener un papel primordial en el espectáculo, no por ello todo debe estar enfocado y dirigido a la magia. POR EJEMPLO: En este número que ya puse en VIDEOS SOBRE MAGIA, pues oye, hay una "excusa argumental", pero no hay magia, magia. Vale, no es un ejemplo de magia infantil, pero me sirve para ejemplificar el tema:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=22356

Pero vamos, que es una opinión personal y una cuestión de "enfoque" y de grado, por así decirlo.

----------


## Pulgas

Perdón, ontestaba a magixc molon (debía haberlo citado, lo siento). En cualquier caso, Rafa, tu ejemplo es neste caso no me parece el mejor, porque sí es un gag que tiene a la magia (la parodia) está dentro de un concepto mágico y revitaliza todo acto que pueda haber antes y después.
De todas maneras, el hilo argiumental, dependiendo del personaje y de la obra, sí puede ser extramágico. Lo que quiero expresar con este punto es que el desencadenante y el desenlace deben tender a la magia, a fortalecerla, a crearla. en ese sentido nuestras posiciones son mucho más cercanas de lo que parece.
Como debate me está pareciendo de lo más enriquecedor. A ver si se anima alguien más.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

ayer hice una pequeña presentacion en un salon con 200 personas, de todas las edades, y para cautivar la atencion de ellos primero use un poco de humor, un niño me sirvio de asistente, y el publico rió mucho, los niños en general luego fuera de la sala querian que les hiciera mas magia, jaja fue muy bonito para mi, y recibi muy buenos comentarios de mi presentacion.

bueno considero que para los niños es importante poner un poco de humor, pues ellos solo quieren y solo piensan en reir y divertirse, entonces un mago q haga magia para niños y no use el recurso del humor... le falta algo

me parece q es necesario... 

esa es mi opinion

----------


## Pulgas

Aquí está la segunda entrega:

*¿Qué necesito para hacer reír al niño?*
La primera respuesta que se me viene a la cabeza es, casi, una tontería: tener sentido del humor. El sentido del humor es una cualidad: algunas personas están mejor dotadas que otras para transmitir alegría y diversión. Pero también se puede aprender.
Con frecuencia, cuando alguien no se atreve a hacer un chiste, es por su miedo al ridículo. Tenemos la sensación de que no somos graciosos (en realidad todavía no lo somos) lo que nos resta espontaneidad (un chiste que no ofrece  la agilidad que otorga la espontaneidad, nunca será un buen chiste). Ese mismo miedo al ridículo es lo que hace que no funcione la comedia en nuestro espectáculo.
Con al práctica iremos detectando que, cuando somos capaces de hacer algo divertido, funciona. Ahí empieza a estar la clave: iremos asumiendo que, si funciona, es mejor tener ese recurso a nuestro lado, pues agrandamos las posibilidades y el resultado será más satisfactorio.
Lo segundo que necesito es tener inventiva. Los gags de otros funcionan muy bien, pero casi siempre le funcionan mejor a su creador, o a quien ha sabido adaptar ese gag a su estilo personal. Puesto que hemos quedado en que la espontaneidad es una de las piezas clave, el repetir algo que tengo memorizado, funcionará siempre peor que el llevar a escena algo que tengo interiorizado (adaptado a mi personalidad y mi manera especial de hacer magia).
En tercer lugar resaltaría la capacidad de improvisación. La rapidez con la que podemos hacer frente a las situaciones que se nos plantean, nos hará crecer de una manera espectacular, logrando que el público (tanto niños como adultos) valoren de manera especial esa cualidad.
Vamos a analizar en cuarto lugar la capacidad de síntesis. Un gag es aquello que nace después de mucho tiempo de reflexión (salvo en los casos de improvisación), pero que está llamado a funcionar en décimas de segundo. No vale, pues, entretenerse en adornarlo de manera excesiva, sino que hay que hacerlo muy concreto, fácil de seguir.
Quinto punto: la sorpresa. Salvo en el caso de los gags recurrentes, la sorpresa es una herramienta perfecta de cara a conseguir la risa. Desarma al espectador haciéndole explotar en una carcajada sincera. Por eso enlazo este punto con otro  anterior: es preferible que la chispa sea mía, pues, de lo contrario, corro el riesgo de que “ya se lo sepan” con lo que estoy matando el efecto y la intención.
Ahondando en este punto debemos comentar una actitud bastante generalizada que tiende a “anunciar el gag”. Si se trata de sorprender, no es bueno, por más que pensemos que adorna, poner en situación al espectador, pues obtendremos el resultado contrario al que buscamos y esperará la resolución que le demos.
Existe, claro, una excepción a este punto, y es el gag recurrente, que tiene sus claves propias y que se basa, precisamente, en eso, en la repetición como medio de enganche. Pero de él hablaremos en otro momento.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

*****

----------


## marcoCRmagia

pero aunque no todos los magos tengamos el don de la comedia, se puede aprender, es como todo, creo que lo mas importante es la actitud.

----------


## Pulgas

*El gag recurrente*
Los angloparlantes lo llaman running gag, y es ese juego que de una, o varias maneras distintas, se va repitiendo una y otra vez a lo largo del espectáculo. Para citar un ejemplo que todos conocemos, “el Agua de la India” (la jarra de la que, una y otra vez voy sirviendo agua hasta que se acaba, para volver a servir, hasta que se acaba, y repetirlo más y más veces.
¿Qué ventajas aporta a un espectáculo.
En primer lugar nos sirve como nexo de unión dentro de nuestro show. En segundo lugar, al ser repetitivo, crea en el espectador una sensación de comedia que va a más (esencialmente si las reacciones del mago ayudan a que crezca). Y, en tercer lugar, nos permite, con leves modificaciones entre una y otra factura (o al menos una modificación final) potenciar la sorpresa del espectador.
El gag recurrente debe ser personal en cuanto a su presentación, debe adaptarse al personaje, llevando a la risa por las reacciones, más que por la situación en si, que ya es conocida por el público.
Una correcta utilización de este recurso otorga agilidad, ayuda a marcar un desarrollo en cuanto a tiempos, y fija el espectáculo en la mente de los asistentes.
Además del citado del Agua de la India, se pueden obtener resultados impresionantes con la acumulación de gags con varitas mágicas, con la familia de tijeras especiales que hay en el mercado, con cualquier objeto funciona – no funciona, con frases repetidas, con el constante error del mago, con la obtención permanente de resultados no previstos a la hora de ejecutar un juego, etc.

----------


## Pulgas

*La estructura del Club de la Comedia*.
Sé que aparentemente se aleja un poco el título de lo que buscamos con este hilo. Sin embargo, tener clara una estructura en torno al humor (y una estructura que ha demostrado que funciona, aunque a mí me guste poco), puede ayudarnos a la hora de aclararnos sobre cómo enfocar nuestra magia.
Es mucho más complicado (voy a hacer un análisis un tanto simplista), pero, en esencia, los monólogos de humor del estilo de la Paramount, se basan en presentar una situación, sacarle partido, y rematarla con un chiste final que desemboca en la carcajada (o aplausos) del público. Este esquema se repite una y otra vez, con lo que la atención del espectador no decae y la sensación de “qué bien me lo estoy pasando” aumenta con el paso del tiempo.
Las situaciones que se escogen con frecuencia están basadas en el surrealismo. Pero, eso sí, adornadas con un tinte de verosimilitud. Es la archiusada frase de “a veces la realidad supera a la ficción”. Que la gente piense (o no) que es posible que suceda eso. Porque ese tinte de realidad, esa credibilidad, aumenta la diversión.
Si trasladamos este esquema al concepto magia y a la realidad infantil, se nos abren muchas posibilidades. Nuestro personaje (mago o personaje teatral) comienza a hablar, expone algo, lo remata de manera divertida. Y todo ello acompañado por la magia.
Las posibilidades no tienen horizonte: desde el error del adulto (el mago), tema recurrente que encanta a los pequeños, hasta las situaciones cotidianas del menor llevadas a sus últimas consecuencias (imaginaos un “aperitivo de bolas de esponja” enlazado con un “me obligan a comer”).

----------


## Pulgas

*El humor y las diferentes edades.*
Tratar de encasillar un tipo de humor en cada edad sería una torpeza enorme. No se puede atinar tanto. Sin embargo, atendiendo a las características propias de cada sector, sí podemos dar unas indicaciones aproximadas de lo que gusta en función del desarrollo del niño.
Comenzaremos por hacer unas generalizaciones que, a continuación, llevaremos hacia el humor.
Voy a seguir las indicaciones que aparecen en el capítulo correspondiente a psicolgía infantil en el libro “Tru la la, Congreso Infantil de Magia Unipersonal” del mago Marcos, porque me parecen acertadas.
Si hablamos de niños pequeños, de tres a cinco años, nos encontraremos timidez, el desconocimiento del hecho mágico y la lentitud en la asimilación (lo pueden entender todo, pero necesitan su tiempo).
Si lo estudiamos así, podemos llegar a varias conclusiones: la exageración en el actuante puede ser una virtud (ojo, digo exageración y no sobreactuación). Les provocarán risas los gestos desmedidos (siempre que no les asusten) la repetición de las situaciones (gag recurrente) y el error del adulto. En su manera de identificarse con las personas, un adulto que se equivoca está más cerca del niño que un adulto que lo hace todo bien. En este punto conviene aclarar que el error no conlleva necesariamente el hecho del ridículo, sino el “me ha salido mal”.
Como son muy susceptibles nunca se les debe dejar en evidencia (hablaremos de ello en otro capítulo) y mucho menos ridiculizarles.
Los chistes tienen que ser muy sencillitos, muy ingenuos. Casi tanto que a los adultos no nos harían reír nunca. No pasa nada, el sentido del humor en la castilla profunda (mi tierra) es distinto al de Andalucía (por citar un ejemplo), y ambos son excelentes si llegan al auditorio.
En ocasiones comprobarás que en la repetición disfrutan más a la tercera que a la primera. Es lógico, hemos quedado en que necesitan un tiempo de adaptación, porque son algo más lentos que en otras edades.
Sus manifestaciones de alegría son muy diversas. De unos años para acá, en España, está “de moda” que los niños se balanceen de atrás adelante cuando se lo están pasando bien (hace años no lo hacían nunca). También pueden reírse con una carcajada artificial (un jaaa que ni ellos mismos se lo creen) que desespera, pero que, a la larga, demuestra que se lo están pasando bien. O pueden reírse de una manera franca, alegre, contagiosas. No importa cómo lo hagan. Lo importante es que se rían, que disfruten el espectáculo y que tengan la sensación de “¡Qué divertido!”.
Como me he enrollado más que en otras ocasiones, dejo el estudio de otra edad para otro momento (más que nada porque me tengo que ir a trabajar).

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> *El humor y las diferentes edades.*
> 
> Si hablamos de niños pequeños, de tres a cinco años, nos encontraremos timidez, el desconocimiento del hecho mágico y la lentitud en la asimilación (lo pueden entender todo, pero necesitan su tiempo).







> podemos llegar a varias conclusiones: la exageración en el actuante puede ser una virtud (ojo, digo exageración y no sobreactuación). Les provocarán risas los gestos desmedidos (siempre que no les asusten) la repetición de las situaciones (gag recurrente) y el error del adulto.





> Los chistes tienen que ser muy sencillitos, muy ingenuos. Casi tanto que a los adultos no nos harían reír nunca. 
> 
> En ocasiones comprobarás que en la repetición disfrutan más a la tercera que a la primera. Es lógico, hemos quedado en que necesitan un tiempo de adaptación, porque son algo más lentos que en otras edades.


concuerdo totalmente, los niños pequeños necesitan mas estimulo para asimilar la magia, una expresion un poco mas exagerada para enfatizar la magia, y la repeticion es algo que les encanta, lo mismo q la equivocacion, como explica pulgas, que no es ridiculizarnos sino el simple hecho de me salio mal, muchas gracias pulgas por todo este manual acerca de humor para niños  :Cool1:

----------


## ignoto

Habitualmente se considera que la magia infantil se realiza para público familiar desarrollando los efectos para niños de edad hasta 12 años por lo que "magia infantil" y "a partir de 12 años" no deberían usarse en la misma frase (salvo en sentido excluyente).

Hace poco me llevé la alegría en el teatro Principal de Castellón de que los adultos reían mas los gags para "mayores" que los niños los suyos. Tanto ellos como los niños mayores de 12 años (preadolescentes y adolescentes) suelen ampararse en la impunidad del teatro para disfrutar del espectáculo (sea este el que sea).

Tened en cuenta que a partir de 12 años suelen tener los primeros escarceos amorosos, hay niñas que hace un año que tienen la regla y todas las chicas (al menos las cinco de mi clase de magia, van todas a la misma clase en el instituto) llevan sujetador. Es, cuando menos, delicado tratarlos como a niños a menos que tengas mucha confianza con ellos.

Para muestra un botón: Mi hijo de 12 años ya ha presentado grandes ilusiones (hechas a medida por el cretino de su padre) en un festival benéfico. Le gusta House, Bones (la serie y la actriz) y CSI tanto como le aburren Bob Esponja, código Lyoko o Phineas y Ferb (ese se lo traga porque me gusta a mi).

En cuanto a las cartas...solamente las utilizo en pubs o para hacer "alguna cosa" a los amigos si no puedo evitarlo por lo que no "me veo" haciendo algo a los niños.

En octubre veré, supongo, a Omaller. Él si que las utiliza con ellos (y con un sombrero inglés y ridículo).

----------


## marcoCRmagia

sabes, ahora que lo dices es verdad, ya a los 12 años, incluso a los 11 son adolescentes, eso lo vi en un curso de la universidad, la adolescencia actualmente comienza mas temprano y termina mas tarde, x lo que hay que adaptar la rutina considerando eso tambien, de los 12 para arriba ya no se sienten niños, ni se comportan como niños, tenes toda la razon

----------


## Pulgas

*El humor en los niños de seis y siete años.*
Vamos a seguir avanzando en edad. Le toca el turno a los peques y las peques de seis y siete años.
Es una de las edades más bonitas para hacer magia, porque son incondicionales de ella. Creen a pies juntillas, con lo que tenemos mucho ganado a la hora de situarnos frente a ellos.
Disfrutan con el humor sencillo, muchas veces “tonto”, según el criterio de los adultos. Les encantan las caras, las poses extrañas: no están acostumbrados a ver a un adulto convertido en “casi niño”. Pero sobre todo les gusta que suceda algo, y que suceda pronto.
Aún no tienen capacidad para seguir planteamientos largos o enrevesados, por lo que el humor se convierte en una herramienta fundamental, en cuanto sirve de distensión dentro de nuestro espectáculo, y en cuanto que podemos valernos de él para permitir que descarguen la tensión que puede generarles estar mucho tiempo pendientes de una sola cosa.
El humor ha de ser rápido y directo, que no tengan que pensarlo.
Les encanta la escatología, aunque yo tiendo a huir de ella porque la considero un recurso en exceso fácil y que aporta poco en su crecimiento intelectual. Les gustan mucho las aventuras. Siguen sintiendo especial debilidad por el error en el adulto, y odian (como todos) ser blanco de burlas o críticas (mucho cuidado, por favor, en este punto).
A esta edad son plenamente conscientes de lo que puede suceder, por lo que serán incondicionales del gag recurrente (hay un hilo estupendo en el que se está debatiendo sobre él en estos momentos: échale un vistazo en: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ght=recurrente).
Posiblemente tras una intervención divertida se alboroten mucho (más de lo que desearíamos). Es bueno, en estos momentos, darles su tiempo, pero no dejar que se te escapen.
Les encanta la participación, porque se sienten mágicos cuando colaboran con el mago. Aquí tenemos otro punto a nuestro favor a la hora de jugar con las risas, aunque, permitidme que insista una vez más, sin hacer escarnio de ningún niño. No es de recibo hacer que uno lo pase mal para que se diviertan muchos.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

acabo de llegar de un show que hice con 2 amigos para unos 10 niños masomenos, ellos 2 son comicos infantiles, tienen un show montado muy bueno, los niños mueren de la risa, y esta vez lo adaptamos con algunas rutinas mias para niños, fue muy gracioso, ademas de los niños, los adultos tambien estaban muertos de risa, fue muy gratificante

----------


## Pulgas

*El humor en los niños de ocho a once años.*
Aunque las características de los niños y niñas de ocho y nueve años son diferentes de los de diez y once (el despertar de la preadolescencia) los voy a englobar en la misma clasificación para no hacer pesada la exposición por edades.
Hablamos ahora de un despertar a nuevas inquietudes, van madurando poco a poco y comienzan a entender muchos aspectos que antes no les interesaban. Eso va a marcar también pautas en su relación con el humor.
En general nos van a pedir rapidez, dinamismo, inteligencia y algo más de mordacidad en los comentarios.
Como he citado la palabra “mordacidad” aclararé que bajo ningún contexto debemos basarnos en el ensañamiento con alguno de ellos, pues todo lo viven de una manera muy “personal” y son mucho más vulnerables a las críticas y al ridículo.
Pueden aceptar cierto grado de surrealismo, en cuanto significa sorpresa, ruptura con lo convencional.
A medida que vayan creciendo, se notará mucho más la diferencia entre el introvertido y el extrovertido, con lo que notaremos que nos exigen un humor más participativo (y al mismo tiempo notaremos que algunos se aíslan, no quieren jugar con esas normas).
Los gags cortos seguirán funcionando perfectamente, siempre que no estén infantilizados. Los recurrentes deberán estar más medidos para evitar que nos llamen “pesados”.
Son más directos en su manera de mostrarnos sus emociones, más inconformistas. Tienen claro lo que buscan y si no lo encuentran nos lo harán pasar fatal.
Las sesiones desenfadadas, cómicas, se les quedan en la mente de una manera especial, por eso tenemos en el humor un aliado especial, si lo ajustamos a sus demandas.
Las aventuras, el miedo, los sustos, encajan perfectamente con su perfil.
En cuanto a la magia, buscarán desmontar nuestros argumentos (empiezan a tener la percepción –o tiene la certeza, según las edades- de que la magia no existe, que es un engaño de los adultos hacia los “pequeñajos”). Los juegos deben estar perfectamente medidos, decididamente ensayados y correctamente presentados (conste, esto en todas las edades) para garantizar cierta tranquilidad y armonía durante la sesión.

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, y no es una broma, ¿por qué no recopilas toda tu sabiduría en un pequeño librito? Personalmente creo que sería una lectura muy agradable y, sobre todo, muy didáctica.

Que, ya, que sé que es un rollo eso de escribir, pero...

----------


## Pulgas

Gracias, majete, pero ¿no se me nota que no sé escribir?  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Anda, vete al carajo. Tú lo que pasa es que te lo quieres quedar todo para ti, egoisssssssssta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ5a2JH_BVE

----------


## Magnano

pulgas eres una mala persona, con lo que estoy aprendiendo de tus comentarios... T.T
en fin, agradecerte todo lo que te esfuerzas con este hilo de magia infantil, es realmente bueno

----------


## Pulgas

*Humor y participación activa del público*
Uno de los aspectos al que más partido podemos sacar a la hora de diseñar nuestro espectáculo es el referente a la participación activa del público (son los propios espectadores los que, a través de sus comentarios y/o acciones crean las situaciones).
En este sentido tendremos que diferenciar dos posibles líneas de trabajo:
1.- La totalidad de la sala se implica en una acción.
2.- Una o varias personas son los protagonistas de un momento concreto en nuestro espectáculo.
En el primero de los supuestos, y por ilustrarlo con un ejemplo, tenemos el caso en que, para que funcione la magia, todos los presentes deben pronunciar determinadas palabras o hacer un gesto concreto. Es un recurso muy utilizado que, además de resultar divertido, nos permite descargar la tensión del auditorio, crear un paréntesis de pequeño alboroto a fin de que se retome el hilo con mayor atención (el deshago ayuda que se centren los más despistados o los que empiezan a sentirse cansados).
En el segundo de los supuestos convertimos en co-protagonistas del mago a las personas escogidas para un efecto o gag concreto.
Voy a dejar aparte lo referente a las situaciones de ridículo o menosprecio del espectador, pues creo que merece la pena que le dediquemos un capítulo exclusivo.

La participación de la totalidad de los espectadores.
Es un buen recurso de inicio del espectáculo en cuanto que, inconscientemente, sugiere en el espectador la sensación de agilidad, al tiempo que otorga a los niños la impresión de que son protagonistas en todo lo que sucede o va a suceder.
Manejar este recurso, bien como inicio, o bien como complemento al número, nos va a exigir tener claras algunas claves y dominar la situación.
Debemos, en primer lugar, plantearnos hasta qué punto queremos alborotar a los espectadores, y, en función de esa premisa, diseñar el gag.
Pongamos un ejemplo, que siempre se fijan mejor los conceptos a través de la práctica.
El mago con la excusa que sea pide a los espectadores que levanten la mano derecha y no la bajen, a continuación les ruega que levanten la izquierda. Hace lo mismo con el pie derecho y, sin bajarlo, que alcen el izquierdo.
Tenemos a todos los niños en una postura de equilibrio inestable. Lo normal es que pierdan el equilibrio (o lo fuercen voluntariamente) cayendo unos encima de otros. El alboroto, pues, está garantizado.
Ahora tenemos que retomar el control de la sesión, luego tendremos que haber pensado muy bien qué es lo que vamos a hacer. Lógicamente tiene que tener la fuerza suficiente como para que al peque le apetezca dejar de divertirse de esta manera para engancharse a lo que viene a continuación.
En estos casos tendremos que armarnos de paciencia. Es vital no correr, dar tiempo a que se haga la calma antes de continuar (de lo contrario se perderán una parte importante del espectáculo y desconectarán de lo que estamos haciendo, con lo que el resultado será negativo y opuesto a nuestro propósito). Una vez tranquilizada la sal, proseguiremos.
Más sencillo es el caso de la necesidad de que todos los niños pronuncien las palabras mágicas. El alboroto es menor, entre otras cosas porque ya están esperando el desenlace de un juego que, sin su participación, será un fracaso.
Personalmente tiendo a reforzar esta situación con anterioridad. Intento hacer el juego y fracaso. Por eso solicito la colaboración de los espectadores, porque sin su ayuda no funciona mi magia. Soy mago, sí, pero estoy algo limitado en cuanto a mis posibilidades. La gracia y el asombro nacen, precisamente, en mi incapacidad para operar sin su colaboración, con lo que la historia es más divertida.

Deberemos seguir ahondando en estos conceptos, pero como me aterra hacer una exposición más amplia (luego la gente se asusta y no la lee), interrumpimos aquí la literatura.

----------


## Iban

Espero que sigas con estas mini-lecciones, Pulgas. Son verdaderamente interesantes. Me estoy pensando dejarte seguir hasta que acabes, luego recopilarlas y publicarlas bajo el nombre de Mago Valentino.  :Smile1: 

Esto que acabas de contar me hace recordar las sesiones de música clásica para niños, no sé porqué, pero me ha venido a la memoria un salon de actos, y los niños interactuando con la orquesta y montando pequeños alborotos y pasándoselo bomba.

Sigue, plizzz...

----------


## Pulgas

*Humor y participación activa del público: los voluntarios*
Sin lugar a dudas uno de los recursos más utilizados para destapar sonrisas, risas o carcajadas en la magia infantil es la colaboración directa del público junto al mago, es decir, los ayudantes, voluntarios, o como cada uno quiera llamarlos.
Antes de desarrollar el tema en sí, quizás sea bueno hablar de algunas de las consideraciones generales a la hora de escoger a los peques que han de compartir con nosotros la escena.
Hasta ahora he visto dos líneas de trabajo:
Los magos a los que les gusta generar cierto alboroto entre el público antes de escoger a alguien concreto (suelen preguntar quién quiere ayudar).
Los magos que prefieren sujetar a la audiencia y ser ellos, y sólo ellos, quienes deciden quién va a acompañarle.
Ambos procedimientos son igual de válidos, aunque, personalmente, prefiero que quede claro que la decisión es mía, y, por consiguiente, huyo del _totum revolutum_ de manos alzadas y gritos de “yo, yo, yo…” Pero, insisto, va en gustos.
Lo que sí es cierto es que debemos escoger con cierto tino, pues, en parte, el éxito del desarrollo del juego dependerá de nuestra elección.
Yo tiendo a no sacar nunca a dos tipos de personas: el tímido e introvertido que sé que lo va a pasar mal (pues no le hago ningún favor haciéndole sufrir, ni me va a ofrecer las posibilidades de juego que busco), y el peque que se manifiesta con excesivo protagonismo, el alborotador, pues tratará de acaparar la atención de la gente sin llegar a medir hasta dónde debe llegar. Es decir, busco niños o niñas que se lo estén pasando muy bien, que sean alegres y hayan manifestado interés en lo que está ocurriendo en la sala, al tiempo que se les ve predispuestos a participar.
Una vez decidido quién me va a ayudar, esmero mucho las formas. Siempre utilizo la fórmula de “por favor” para recabar su colaboración y siempre le doy las gracias (en función del espectáculo pido o no un aplauso para él al salir. Aveces no lo hago pues resultaría pesado para el público).
Otra base fundamental, ya que de humor hablamos, es dejarle muy claro qué es lo que debe hacer y qué se espera de él (no es leerle la cartilla, sino darle indicaciones claras y muy, muy presisas), sobre todo cuando las reacciones están encadenadas de manera imprevisible para el ayudante (el gag de las tijeras cierran – no cierran, por citar un ejemplo).
Por supuesto, aunque de eso hablaremos en un capítulo expreso, nunca, NUNCA, ridiculizaré al pequeño. Una función de magia debe estar concebida para que nos lo pasemos bien todos, no para que muchos se diviertan a costa de uno.
En la espontaneidad del ayudante tendré una de las claves del éxito, si bien esa chispa debo saber potenciarla yo. Es muy triste encontrar un actuante que, tras haber pedido colaboración, no es capaz de sacar partido al niño o la niña que se ha prestado a subir al escenario.
De nada me sirve decir que el niño no colabora como yo quiero. Él no tiene ninguna obligación de sacarme a mí las castañas del fuego, soy yo quien debe mandar en la sesión, mantener un ritmo adecuado, y conseguir la risa con la mediación de mi ayudante.

Creo que hasta aquí, que si no se hace pesado. En otro momento, más.

----------


## Magnano

respondiendo a esto, todo me parece logico, pero yo creo que al niño alvorotador hay que sacarlo, aunque sea un momento y demostrarle sutilmente y sin que nadie se moleste que esta alli para ver magia y que el que manda es el mago, porque por norma general este tipo de niños siempre salen a flote quieras o no aunque no los saques

----------


## Pulgas

Tienes toda la razón delmundo. Hay una tesis muy extendida que indica que si a un niño revoltoso le das algo de protagonismo en tu espectáculo te lo has ganado y te dejará más tranquilo. No lo dudo, y estoy convencido de que funciona. Sin embargo no lo hago. Nunca (bueno, casi nunca) por varias razones.
Primero porque estoy premiando la conducata del prepotente (lo es voluntaria o involuntariamente). A mí no me compete educar a un niño, eso le corresponde a otros; pero como artista sí estoy obligado a educar al espectador. Si dejo que el impertinente de turno (aunque sea de buena fe, por exceso de entrega) se vea recompensado, no le hago ningún favor a los próximos que actúen para él: le estaré acostumbrando a que determinadas actitudes (que no me gustan) tienen premio.
Segundo, porque creo un agravio comparativo. Hay un montón de chavales muy educados a los que le apetece tanto como a él participar de forma activa y, sin embargo, yo escojo "al peor". Ya han aprendido la lección, ya saben lo que tienen que hacer la próxima vez si quieren subir al escenario.
Y tercero, creo que la más importante: porque si desde mi puesto de mago no sé controlar a los críos ¿para qué demonios me subo a un escenario? Yo puedo motivarle para que modifique su actitud y eso tengo que saber hacerlo tan bien como la magia. De lo contrario estoy fallando como artista. A lo mejor soy el mago más fabuloso del mundo, pero soy un mal artista.

Ni que decir tiene que si logro reconducir la actitud el crío puedo invitarle a ayudarme, pero entonces ya no estoy sacando al alborotador, sino a un niño encantador, como el resto, que se lo ha ganado a fuerza de saber estar.

Esta es mi opinión. Ahora, para gustos, los colores (que se dice por ahí).

----------


## Iban

Cada día tengo más ganas de verte en Barakaldo...

----------


## Pulgas

Ya queda menos, noviembre está a la vuelta de la esquina.  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

bueno pulgas, yo a lo que me referia al hacer sacar al chico, es sacarlo y demostrarle quien manda, demostrandole que se tiene que comportar, haciendole ver que esa situación esta fuera de su alcance, aunque el no lo piensa su forma de actuar tiene que cambiar, tu eres el que manda y eso no se puede cambiar, lo sacas y le das un correccional sutil, que no se note, pero que le haga entender que no es dueño de la situación, que el no es el protagonista en todo momento, que hay momentos y momentos y que no lo puede tener todo en esta vida. Es como "lo ves? hay alguien trabajando, se merece un respeto", le has dado protagonismo un rato para quitartelo de en medio durante el resto de la actuación, y quien sabe, puede que se lo hayas quitado a otros magos

----------


## Iban

El problema que yo le veo al "escarmiento" que plangtea dcmoreno es que te obliga a "gastar" uno de tus juegos con el revoltoso. O meter un juego extra "aleccionador", que puede que rompa el ritmo de la rutina.

----------


## Pulgas

Ya, sí dcmoreno, pero ¿por qué hacerlo en el escenario? ¿Por qué no hacemos eso mismo pero el mago en su sitio y el niño en el suyo? Yo lo veo más coherente, pero ya te digo que mucha, mucha gente piensa como tú. Y no me parece mal.  :Wink1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

A la hora de la presentacion para captar la atención de los niños, no hay que usar cartas si no que hay que usar pañuelos pelotas, algo de broma hacer ver como que no te sale y luego te sale otra cosa diferente eso estoy seguro de que les gustaria

----------


## Pulgas

*Me río con el público, nunca del público*
Me río con el público, nunca del público
Éste es, desde mi punto de vista, uno de los aspectos clave para que todos los presentes se lo puedan pasar bien.
Ridiculizar a alguien cuya única pretensión es la de divertirse y colaborar con el espectáculo (cierto que también buscan su pequeña parcela de protagonismo) es algo que debería quedar automáticamente desterrado de cualquiera de nuestras presentaciones por varios motivos.
Primero, porque de esa manera no hacemos a todo el público partícipe de nuestra alegría, sino que segregamos, de manera consciente, a uno o varios, les desterramos de su rango de persona y los convertimos en meras herramientas para disfrute de otros.
Segundo, porque a nosotros, si estuviésemos en su lugar, no nos haría ninguna gracia vernos convertidos en blanco de burlas y risas malintencionadas.
Tercero, porque por sus características, el niño no va a interrumpir la chanza coincidiendo con el fin del espectáculo, sino que, por lo general, continuará con la broma una vez finalizado el show, con lo que seguiremos martirizando a un pequeño una vez que nuestra labor ha concluído.
Cuarto, porque hace falta ser un sádico para buscar entretenimiento en el sufrimiento de los demás.
Quinto, porque, como bien reza en el refranero, de “bien nacidos es ser agradecidos”. Triste manera de agradecer el favor que nos hacen al colaborar con nosotros que el someter al niño a burlas innecesarias.

En magia se diseñan y utilizan instrumentos aparentemente pensados para hacer del niño el protagonista de la burla. No debe ser así. Con algo de imaginación podemos dar la vuelta a cualquier objeto sin alejarnos de nuestro objetivo cómico. Por citar sólo un ejemplo, basta con que le demos la vuelta y seamos nosotros (los magos) quienes asumamos el error (las tijeras no se abren porque yo olvidé decir las palabras mágicas) para que el efecto sea idéntico sin hacer sentir mal al niño. Aún diría más, creo que el efecto se potencia, pues el error en el adulto, según vimos en otro apartado, es una de las cosas que, a determinadas edades, más hacen disfrutar a los espectadores infantiles.

La cortesía, la elegancia en el trato y la buena educación deben presidir cada una de nuestras intervenciones con el niño. A nosotros, a fin de cuentas, nos gusta que nos traten de una manera afable y respetuosa. Por otro lado nunca podemos olvidar que sin público no seríamos nada, luego es bueno cuidar bien el principal de los valores que tenemos: la audiencia.

----------


## Magnano

totalmente de acuerdo, por no decir que el ridiculizar a un niño en público le puede doler mucho, los niños son muy sensibles a las risas, y una cosa así puede llegar a traumatizar a un niño pequeño como el no querer a volver a salir como voluntario en un espectaculo, que he visto casos de esos

un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

En febrero de 1994 *Danny Orleans* publicó en la revista Magic un artículo titulado *"AUDIENCE PARTICIPATION OR AUDIENCE HUMILIATION ?"* Lo he difundido en muchas ocasiones, pero viene muy bien para ilustrar lo que decimos. Es un poco largo, pero merece la pena echarle un vistazo.

El otro día recibí una llamada telefónica de un mago amigo, quien lleva a cabo presentaciones para niños. Hablamos acerca de los méritos del truco del sombrero de papel cortado - uno de los pequeños milagros de la magia - . Él me contó que ha tenido mucho éxito efectuando una versión del truco al estilo "haz lo mismo que yo ". Escuché cuando él hizo una descripción detallada de su presentación : 
"Después de mostrar los dos pedazos de papel por adelante y atrás, corto cada uno a la mitad y le doy una mitad al niño que me ayuda, solicitándole que haga lo mismo que yo. Corto mi pedazo a lo largo. El niño intenta cortar el suyo, pero no lo logra porque lo hace en contra de la fibra. Su esfuerzo usualmente provoca la risa del público. Finalmente, él logra cortar el papel, pero nunca en línea recta. Esto provoca otra risa. Después los dos cortamos los pedazos otra vez. Yo hago una bolita con mis pedazos y ejecuto un "French drop", desapareciéndolos. Él me imita pero, por supuesto, sus piezas no desaparecen. Otra risa ! Yo tomo sus pedazos y los convierto en un sombrero, el cual se lo pongo en la cabeza tapándole los ojos. Otra risa..." 
Este tipo de rutina - que utiliza los errores de un niño asistente, su inexperiencia y frustración para provocar risas - es desafortunadamente una estructura común en el repertorio de muchos magos. Muchas veces en nuestra prisa por encontrar medios de entretener, ignoramos lo que los jóvenes voluntarios pueden sentir. 
Muchas rutinas en magia incluyen situaciones donde los niños voluntarios están destinados a fallar en una tarea, por ejemplo, detener varitas mágicas o abanicos que se desarman, encontrar un pañuelo que se ha desvanecido y se encuentra colgando de su espalda, o enlazar y soltar anillos de acero sólido. Obstáculos desafiantes o situaciones con las cuales hay que enfrentarse y vencer son permitidas en magia para niños. Sin embargo, necesitamos considerar recompensar los momentos de falla o frustración de un voluntario con un momento de mayor éxito, celebración o tal vez incluso heroísmo. Una ronda de aplausos después de una experiencia humillante no es suficiente. 
¿Cómo completa nuestro amigo el mago su rutina? 
"Después de esto, le doy al niño un vaso de unicel y le pido que continúe haciendo exactamente lo mismo que yo. Pongo agua en mi vaso. Él pone agua en el suyo. Yo tomo un lápiz y perforo mi vaso. Él hace lo mismo. Cuando el agua de su vaso comienza a tirarse, Yo volteo mi vaso. Cuando él me imita, el agua de su vaso se riega en el escenario. Esto provoca una inmensa risa..." 
La descripción de esta rutina motiva dos cuestiones: 
¿Por qué un hombre mayor, quien ejecuta magia para niños, escoge construir rutinas mágicas con un alto factor de humillación?; ¿Cómo podríamos nosotros reescribir estas rutinas conservando su valor de entretenimiento? 
En esta columna, examinaremos una solución para la última cuestión, dejando la primera para otro artículo. Echemos otro vistazo a dos aspectos de la rutina de nuestro mago: 
La trampa de cortar en contra de la fibra. Esto es ingenioso, y ciertamente tiene potencial para comedia, pero ¿no es acaso natural para un niño que experimenta frustración pedir ayuda a un adulto cercano, especialmente a uno que puede fácilmente aliviar la frustración ?. En lugar de quedarse parado, dejando a un niño revolverse en su incompetencia, el mago puede convertirse en un salvador, volteando el papel en las manos del niño "ayudándolo" a tener éxito en la tarea. No ayudar al niño no solamente es cruel, sino teatralmente incorrecto, dado que esto no satisface las espectativas del público. 
La desaparición usando French Drop. Antigua pero útil. Aquí el niño trata esforzadamente de seguir las instrucciones del mago, pero falla ! . En lugar de asumir una actitud de "Yo si puedo y tú no", una solución paternal, instructiva podría ser más apropiada. Tal vez diciendo "Hacer magia no es fácil, déjame ayudarte". Tome los pedazos del papel del niño, agregando secretamente los pedazos que formarán el sombrero y póngalos nuevamente en sus manos. Las palabras clave aquí son "déjame ayudarte". Esto transforma la conciencia de la frustración del niño y su desconcierto enfrente de sus amigos. También le dice al niño que tiene su apoyo y ayuda, y que usted lo sacará de ese momento difícil. Usted podría decir, "Toma, colócalos enfrente de ti, entre ambas manos y pronuncia las palabras mágicas". Cuando sus manos se abren, diga "Mira, lo que has hecho es mucho más mágico! el papel no solo se ha vuelto a unir, sino que tú has hecho un magnífico sombrero de cumpleaños, el cual te queda perfectamente." Esto le dice al niño que él ha cumplido e incluso superado su destreza mágica, porque él ha creado mágicamente el sombrero.Esta frase no sólo reconoce el mérito del niño, sino que además incrementa la probabilidad de que él use el sombrero y, como cualquiera que haya hecho un sombrero de papel para niños o adultos sabe, no cualquiera desea usar un sombrero de papel!. Desde luego, colocar el sombrero en la cabeza del espectador es el gran momento en esta rutina, la entrada para los aplausos. No hay nada peor que poner el sombrero en la cabeza de un niño mal dispuesto, para que al llegar a su lugar se lo quite y lo aviente al suelo. 
Esta solución muestra un mago cuidadoso y compasivo que trata de enseñar a un pequeño su primer truco de magia. Durante la rutina, él se da cuenta de las dificultades del niño, simpatiza con él, lo guía hacia el éxito, instruyéndolo y haciendo de él una estrella enfrente de su familia y amigos. 
El reto para todos los que trabajamos con niños voluntarios es examinar nuestra rutina y hacernos las siguientes preguntas : 
¿Esta rutina entretiene o desconcierta? 
¿Mi voluntario se siente halagado o humillado? 
¿Cómo puedo hacer del asistente la estrella y no el tonto? 
Cuando trabajamos con un voluntario, nuestro público experimenta nuestra magia a través de los ojos y oídos del voluntario. Cuando hacemos de nuestro niño asistente una estrella, en lugar de usar su inexperiencia o incompetencia para ganar risas, nuestro público se sentirá como estrella también, y nosotros brillaremos con más luz.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

pulgas excelente me encanto tu aporte si bien yo no soy mago infantil esto tranquilamente se puede aplicar a todas las ramas, es MUY dificil hacer magia comica sin caer en esto. Yo creo que la comedia deve ser por complicidad y no atrvez de la tragedia o el lunfardo, si bien nunca trabaje buscando el error de mis participantes, sino todo lo contrario que ellos me ayuden para superar mi error, creo que el mejor ejemplo es tommy wonder con la carta que se da vuelta sola.
pero jamas analize lo que vos contas pulgas, realmente estoy asombrado.
abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Pulgas

*El humor “peligroso”*
El riesgo, el peligro, añade a todo espectáculo un componente de atracción especial. La tensión que genera fija al espectador obligándole a estar más pendiente de cada uno de nuestros pasos. No se puede negar.
Unido al humor, se crean situaciones realmente divertidas. Sin embargo yo descarto automáticamente este cóctel, por más que tenga la certeza de que va a resultar atractivo. Lo hago basándole en tres principios que son tan innegables como la afirmación anterior.

*Primero para evitar el riesgo de que determinados niños quieran imitarme*, desconociendo lo que puede haber detrás y arriesgándose (inducidos por mí) a sufrir un accidente.
Un ejemplo nos servirá mejor para aclarar este punto. Si decido atravesarme el cuello con una cuerda (me posibilita caras, gestos y movimientos de gran comicidad) y el niño opta por reproducir lo que ha visto en escena, no logrará hacerlo, pues no conoce la manera en que nosotros trabajamos, pero sí podrá hacerse daño, quemarse por fricción o provocarse una lesión.
En este punto es frecuente escuchar eso de “si le adviertes que no prueben…” No me molesta la advertencia, pero me preocupa que olvidemos que para muchos niños la prohibición esconde, en realidad, una invitación encubierta. ¿Cuántas veces hicimos de pequeños algo precisamente porque nos lo habían prohibido? Esa es una condición natural en muchos peques, luego la advertencia carece de sentido o invita al riesgo.
_“Quien evita la ocasión evita el peligro”_, reza un refrán popular. Hagamos caso a la sabiduría de los tiempos y rechacemos ese tipo de juegos.

*Segundo, porque el repertorio mágico es tan amplio como para que no merezca la pena incluir algo que, al menos a priori, puede ser desafortunado*. Con un abanico tan grande de juegos que llevar a escena resulta un poco tonto escoger aquellos que pueden salir mal (después de nuestro show) o que pueden provocar intranquilidad en los adultos que nos ven. No es la primera vez (lamentablemente tampoco será la última) que un padre reprende al actuante por hacer algo que él intenta que no vea (y mucho menos haga) su hijo. Aunque sólo sea por esta razón, de manera egoísta, elimina de tu repertorio todo aquello que pueda implicar riesgo para el niño que desee imitarte.

*Tercero, porque una de las funciones de todos los artistas es contribuír al desarrollo moderado de la sociedad*. Si estoy consagrando la violencia en mis juegos (aunque sea violencia hacia mí), estoy transmitiendo esos valores y no merece la pena defraudar algo que es norma social.

*El humor sano, sin riesgos ni peligros, bien trabajado, es tan fuerte como cualquier juego bizarro o violento. No merece la pena asumir un riesgo tonto e innecesario.*

----------


## marcoCRmagia

es totalmente ciertooooo  :117:  :117:  :117:  pulgas en todos los mensajes que has puesto demuestras un gran conocimiento y experiencia, de verdad he aprendido mucho leyendo tus posts y te considero mi maestro en cuanto a escena infantil, siempre que estoy ensayando o actuando para niños recuerdo estos posts y de verdad estoy muy agradecido
__________________________________________________  ___________________

ahora (aparte pero en el mismo mensaje para no hacer spam  :Smile1: ) estoy muy de acuerdo en lo de hacer juegos que no puedan salir mal despues como dices, los niños son muy curiosos e imitan todo, TODOOO, asi que hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que se hace, ya me ha pasado que desaparezco una moneda y la reaparezco en su oreja y ellos luego toman la moneda y tratan de hacer lo mismo, obviamente no les sale y luego de la actuacion los ves a todos o varios intentando desaparecer la moneda y todos aprietan fuerte los puños jeje eso solo para un ejemplo de que lo que vean luego van a intentar hacerlo, eso es de fijo!!! asi que hay que tener mucho cuidado en lo que se va a hacer en la escena infantil. eso  :Smile1:

----------


## Prendes

Acabo de encontrar este hilo, y he sacado libreta y boli para tomar notas. Es una maravilla.

Me surge una duda tras leer esto:




> El mago con la excusa que sea pide a los espectadores que levanten la mano derecha y no la bajen, a continuación les ruega que levanten la izquierda. Hace lo mismo con el pie derecho y, sin bajarlo, que alcen el izquierdo.
> Tenemos a todos los niños en una postura de equilibrio inestable. Lo  normal es que pierdan el equilibrio (o lo fuercen voluntariamente)  cayendo unos encima de otros. El alboroto, pues, está garantizado.
> Ahora tenemos que retomar el control de la sesión, luego tendremos que haber pensado muy bien qué es lo que vamos a hacer.


Quizá sea una duda básica y que me surja por mi inexperiencia en escenarios. Y no solo me refiero a magia infantil, sino a cualquier actuación. bueno, que me desvío: 
En momento como esos en los que hay que esperar a que el público, que está haciendo algo como reirse, o recuperar el equilibrio, termine y se vuelva a concentrar, ¿qué se hace?
Cuando veo monólogos, el cómico no hace nada mientras el público se ríe o aplaude. Sin embargo, ¿es lo mismo en la magia? ¿Simplemente esperas a que paren cruzado de brazos, o es mejor aprovechar el momento para hacer algo, como ir hasta la mesa y coger el elemento que usarás a continuación?

----------


## Pulgas

Cuando buscamos una reacción en el público y la conseguimos, tenemso la recompensa que hemos deseado. Por consiguiente, durante esos segundos que les hemos cedido, no tenemos que hacer nada especial (salvo qeu expresamente nos interese).
Yo me mantengo dentro de mi personaje: si se ríen porque algo me ha salido mal, mi personaje gesticula contrariado. Si se ríen porque he dicho algo divertido, y lo sé, me río con ellos. O no hago nada de nada, según la causa de la risa.
Las acciones innecesarias van siempre en nuestra contra. Por eso busco la naturalidad incluso cuando, aparentemente, no tengo nada que hacer.

----------


## entete

Hola, mi nombre magico es "Magic entete" y quiero hoy poner aquí unas letras y dedicárselas a alguien que ha sido para mi la clave tan importante de las actuaciones para niños que he podido realizar en estas semanas y que por cierto me queda aún por realizar.
Quiero empezar diciendo que entre en este foro sabiendo un poco de magia, a un nivel general y más bien para adultos, sin embargo me surgió un contrato para hacer unas ocho actuaciones para niños en comuniones, así pues aunque acepte necesitaba documentarme, saber cuáles son los secretos de tan exigente y apreciado publico, y así con esas inquietudes personales, di con alguien muy especial aquí en este foro, el cual de una forma altruista y con interés, me asesoró en privado. Así pues seguí con interés sus indicaciones, y empecé a trabajar sus consejos, con la sorpresa que monte por fin un espectáculo que no a mi entender sino al del público más que digno, con todo esto que expongo quiero manifestar varias cosas , primero mi alegría de haber conseguido algo tan difícil como es contentar a los niños con mi actuación, segundo, oír hasta bravos en mi rutina final, y tercero y la más importante agradecer PUBLICAMENTE al MAGO CON MAYUSCULAS “PULGAS” de todo corazón todo lo que me escribió en unas líneas que han sido la clave de mi éxito en este mundo tan especial como es el de los niños.
Gracias Pulgas

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ups!  :Oops: .
Gracias a ti.
¡A mandar, que p'a eso estamos!

----------


## Tovaric

Vamos a tener que crear el club de fans de Pulgas, todos aquellos a los que nos ha ayudado. Que ganas tengo de poder ver una representación suya. Pulgas, si vienes por Málaga o alrededores a hacer alguna función dame un toque que me "cuelo" para poder verla.

Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## magopuk

Buenos días, parece que esta estrada lleva parada mucho tiempo. ¿Será que no hay mucha gente que haga magia infantil?

Yo soy un pequeño mago infantil, y no tengo mucha experiencia, pero creo que si he aprendido muchas cositas de este mundo.

Sinceramente, y por si alguien quiere entrar y retomer este foro, me gustaría decir que actualmente hago magia a niños de entre 5 y 10 años.


Aunque se que en general no se está de acuerdo con el payaso-mago, os diré cual es mi presentacion:

Salgo a escenario (normalmente entre 20 niños, 60 la vez que más tuve)

Saludo y les digo que me llamo Puk. Luego sigo diciendo que "como podeis ver, yo soy un..." (mientras enseño mi ropa de payaso)

Los niños dices que soy un payaso y yo les digo que no, que soy un mago. así les provoco un poco para empezar. Luego, me miro y les digo "Claro, entiendo que digais que soy un payaso por mi ropa, pero esto tiene una explicación:"

Les explico que me apunté a una escuela de magia, y cuando fui a la tienda a comprarme el traje de mago ya se habian agotado y sólo quedaba el que llevaba puesto. Entonces, todos los niños se rieron de mí. Hubo uno muy chulito que me dijo que yo no era mago insistente, y que si lo era, tendría que demostrarselo.

Entonces me agacho y me desato los cordones de los zapatones de payaso y les digo que yo podía atarme los cordones sin tocarlos con las manos (la rutina de los cordones que se atan solos)

Los niños se ponen todos depie y casi agolpados delante mia hasta que muevo el pie y se atan solos.

Se quedan boquiabiertos y así consigo hacer un comienzo con un poco de historia y diferente.

Tambien os diré que suelo utilizar como varita magica una bocina , y cosas así.

Intento sacar alternando juegos mágicos con niños y otros de salon sin ayuda.

Tambien os diré que suelo meter cuentos, haciendo la vez de cuenta cuentos.

Creo que en general todos lo pasamos bomba!!!

Bueno, acepto criticas.

Un saludo

Payaso Puk

----------


## Pulgas

Algunos de magia infantil pululamos por aquí. No te preocupes, que ahora, como se va a celebrar el Encuentro Nacional, vendrwemos con las pilas cargadas y revitalizaremos un poco el subforo.
En cuanto a tu personaje, si bien a algunos magos no les gusta la figura del mago payaso, yo siempre he defendido que, hecho con honestidad hacia la magia y hacia el payaso, tiene toda la cabida del mucho, así que enhorabuena.
Y sobre el espestáculo... No termina de convencerme que se inicie con un juego más propio de magia de cerca que de escena (en cuanto tengas algunos niños más se lo perderán muchos, porque no podrán verlo). Lo demás tiene buena pinta.
Un saludo y seguimos leyéndonos.

----------


## magopuk

Buenos días Pulgas y gracias por los comentarios. Siempre intentaré hacer comentarios y hablar sobre mis rutinas desde la humildad, porque no soy mas que un aficionado que disfruta con ello. Como dijo alguien por aquí, "mi hija hizo que entrara en la magia y ahora nadie puede sacarme de ella"

Es cierto lo que me comentas y con muchos niños es dificil hacer. Quizás porque siempre lo he hecho con pocos niños, hoy por ejejmplo tengo un cumple y son unos 20 mas o menos, y con este grupito si lo hago porque es cierto que todos lo ven. Hasta ahora nunca he actuado en sitios grandes, quizás porque nunca se me ha presentado la ocasión, y entiendo que como dices bien, tendría que cambiar dicha presentación.

Poco a poco iré, en modo de compartir ideas contando rutinas y modos de presentación que realizo, además de utilizar "el cuento" en mis actuaciones.

Un saludo

----------


## magopuk

Por cierto, te diré en cuanto el tema del Payaso-Mago, que los niños, cuando termino mis actuaciones y después incluso de meses, hay niños que dicen a susmadres y a mí cuando me ven que yo no soy un payaso, sino un mago (que fue mi explicación de apertura del espectáculo) y eso me impresionó, porque te das cuenta de como se "quedan con la copla" los niños.

Un saludo

----------

